# Bishop Bullethead?



## centerpin fan (Nov 11, 2013)

It has a nice ring to it. 


_LOS ANGELES (AP) — It looked like a typical Sunday morning at any mega-church. Hundreds packed in for more than an hour of rousing music, an inspirational sermon, a reading and some quiet reflection. The only thing missing was God.

Dozens of gatherings dubbed "atheist mega-churches" by supporters and detractors are springing up around the U.S. after finding success in Great Britain earlier this year. The movement fueled by social media and spearheaded by two prominent British comedians is no joke...._

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/11/10/atheist-mega-churches/3489967/


----------



## bullethead (Nov 11, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> It has a nice ring to it.
> 
> 
> _LOS ANGELES (AP) — It looked like a typical Sunday morning at any mega-church. Hundreds packed in for more than an hour of rousing music, an inspirational sermon, a reading and some quiet reflection. The only thing missing was God.
> ...



They can find someone else. I am not into "organized" clubs. You of all people know that I have said the organized part of religion started me down the path I am on now.

AND.......you should know after all these posts that I cannot say with 100% certainty that I am an atheist, but I am doing a good job of weeding out a lot of perceptions of a God and Gods and really have myself convinced that all the "organized" religions versions are definitely not for me.

This nomination just reinforces my notions that people take in what they want and twist the truth to suit.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't mind belonging to a club... but what kind of an inspirational sermon would it be?


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 11, 2013)

> The founders, British duo Sanderson Jones and Pippa Evans, are currently on a tongue-in-cheek "40 Dates, 40 Nights" tour around the U.S. and Australia to drum up donations and help launch dozens of Sunday Assemblies. They hope to raise more than $800,000 that will help atheists launch their pop-up congregations around the world.


They wont be seeing a penny from me. Its the same racket whether religious or non religious.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 11, 2013)

bullethead said:


> They can find someone else. I am not into "organized" clubs. You of all people know that I have said the organized part of religion started me down the path I am on now.
> 
> AND.......you should know after all these posts that I cannot say with 100% certainty that I am an atheist, but I am doing a good job of weeding out a lot of perceptions of a God and Gods and really have myself convinced that all the "organized" religions versions are definitely not for me.
> 
> This nomination just reinforces my notions that people take in what they want and twist the truth to suit.





WaltL1 said:


> They wont be seeing a penny from me. Its the same racket whether religious or non religious.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 11, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


>



Why the post directed at me?


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 11, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Why the post directed at me?



I just like the alliteration of Bishop Bullethead.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 12, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> I just like the alliteration of Bishop Bullethead.



And because you like it you will make up a story to suit by overlooking the facts.
I don't fit the criteria for such a church.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 18, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I don't mind belonging to a club... but what kind of an inspirational sermon would it be?



That is the best question I have heard since I have been here.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not saying there is nothing inspirational without a god in the mix....


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 18, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I don't mind belonging to a club... but what kind of an inspirational sermon would it be?



Again.  Well said.  Quiet possibly the most brutally honest statement ever issued by an Atheist/Agnostic on this forum.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 18, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Again.  Well said.  Quiet possibly the most brutally honest statement ever issued by an Atheist/Agnostic on this forum.



SOOOOO one tract minded it is  _quite_ nauseating.

He was asking what topics would be covered in the inspirational sermons.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

bullethead said:


> SOOOOO one tract minded it is  _quite_ nauseating.
> 
> He was asking what topics would be covered in the inspirational sermons.





bullethead said:


> SOOOOO one tract minded it is  _quite_ nauseating.
> 
> He was asking what topics would be covered in the inspirational sermons.



Reading minds now?  Didn't think you believed in the supernatural.   Maybe it was a parapraxis.

I would be interested in these " inspirational sermons" also.  I can just imagine the catchy titles.

"When all hope is lost, just remember there was none to begin with."

"The false illusion of justice, and why you need not be hindered by it"


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 19, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Reading minds now?  Didn't think you believed in the supernatural.   Maybe it was a parapraxis.
> 
> I would be interested in these " inspirational sermons" also.  I can just imagine the catchy titles.
> 
> ...



The first sermon I will give as a newly minted, tax free Bishop of the Atheist Church of Atlanta will be titled "Don't be a jerk".


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 19, 2013)

I definitely wasn't saying that there is no inspiration to speak of... Just not a basis for inspiration to hold a church type get together around. I get inspiration from plenty of things. 

SFD.... you should preach next week about how worthless your congregation is.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I definitely wasn't saying that there is no inspiration to speak of... Just not a basis for inspiration to hold a church type get together around. I get inspiration from plenty of things.
> 
> SFD.... you should preach next week about how worthless your congregation is.



We already know it brother.  It's called humility.  We're called to be humble before God and men, but not at the expense of calling wrong-right, bad-good or evil-righteous.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I definitely wasn't saying that there is no inspiration to speak of... Just not a basis for inspiration to hold a church type get together around.



In other words, none worth sharing with others?  If I'm wrong please feel free to elaborate.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> The first sermon I will give as a newly minted, tax free Bishop of the Atheist Church of Atlanta will be titled "Don't be a jerk".



Maybe you should save that one for the second week and make he first one about having a sense of humor.


----------

